# Unusual or not?



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Not unusual for a 10 year old computer.

Desk top or lap top?

Andy.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Why not just open it up and replace the modem card with a ethernet card, less than $20, a wireless setup will cost more and you still have to open it up.

Mark


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Desk top. I'm going to give it to one of my 3 year old grandaughters, after I put some games on it. Wireless will make it easier for my daughter.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If there are 2 phone jacks, it is likely that one jack is for the phone to plug into. It was intended to go wall -> modem -> phone.

If the computer is running Windows XP or better, no need to open it up. Just put a USB wifi dongle on it and call it a day.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166052


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> If the computer is running Windows XP or better, no need to open it up. Just put a USB wifi dongle on it and call it a day.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166052


 Already ordered one.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a little unusual. Even 10 years ago most of the desktops had ethernet built into the mobo. That's not saying the onboard was always any good.


----------

